# Newbie wants to add 2nd drive to humax series 2



## xophonic (Jan 20, 2006)

I have the humax series 2 tivo and would like to put in a WD 250GB drive I have laying around. I understand how to physically put the drive into the tivo. but what needs to be done to make it use the drive as additional recording space. Also, how will I know if it worked since the tivo doesn't say how full it is?

Thanx


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

What is your Humax model number? Most of the latest Tivos have tiny little power supplies not designed to handle a second hard drive. There are also heat issues to consider. The better plan is just to stick the 250GB drive in instead of the one in there and it will work fine. I presume you have read enough of the stickies at the top of this forum to figure out you can't just stick it in like you do in a computer. It has to programmed using a backup image from you existing drive using the Linux operating system.


----------

